# what should i choose ?



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

*what should i buy ?*

Hello people!
these forums rock ray:

I am an extreme noob! and I am building a PC "my will do it for me ofcourse " ....blah blah blah

for the CPU/GPU i am going for INTEL/NVIDIA (no debates/flaming please!) if you guys have any idea what i should buy... and i would like to get a good gaming times so should i focus on GPU more than CPU?
**i want it for """gaming""" its what i do 99% of the time**

Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115211
i saw the nvidia 295 gtx somewhere which made me think its a good one...

SO>>>what should i buy "motherboard and other stuff that i dont really know " if i want to spend 900$ don't count the shipping and anything that is is outside the case (ofcourse count the case )

note that i don't want anything fancy so 4 GB of ram and 1 TB for the Hard disk...

sorry for the badly organized thread 
TENCHU8


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish I knew, but sadly it is difficult to really tell whether the CPU or the GPU helps improve gaming performance. Especially when it can be entirely dependant on the games itself. As long as the CPU is reasonable (may be possible to overclock it a little to get a little more value), I guess the graphics card would have to be the biggest part.

4GB of RAM should probably be heaps. Just make sure you purchase a 64-bit version of Windows (or whatever OS you choose) to be able to use it all. One thing further, try to buy the OS along with a vital piece of hardware like the motherboard. This will make it cheaper since it comes together as a OEM combination.

1TB hard drive should be heaps. You can always get a faster yet smaller capacity one (higher RPM), or even a SSD. It is up to you if you want to sacrifice capacity for speed. And additional storage is easy to get these days, even externally.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a look at these

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

hey 
@ Jay_JWLH
thanks but what do you mean by "reasonable" be more specific ... and as i said i use it for GAMING "almost only" so does it matter if i buy a quad core ,corei5 ,corei7 or just a core2duo >>>> what im trying to say is it the CORES or GHZ that matters for gaming ?
as i have heard that very few games that use multi cores...
@ dai
thanks for the link i took a look... and yeah it was good but i wanted an nvidia gfx card besides shouldn't i spare more of the money of the CPU for a better GPU ?
again the same question is it the CORES or GHZ that matters for gaming ?
as i have heard that very few games that use multi cores...

warning high amounts of noobnessity detected!!!
TENCHU8


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Currently GHZ is more important for gaming. Games are slowly getting around to using more than 2 cores, but the processor speed is still of higher importance for the most part.

Personally, my feeling is that if you're buying new at this point in time, you might as well go for a quad. I don't see the reason to spend the money on the older technology.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

You don't need an i7 processor. An i5 760 is all the processing power you'll ever need.
Besides you can overclock it easily surpassing the stock clock rate of the i7 980 extreme edition. An i5 750 would also be more than sufficient. An i3 processor is also good (i have one). All depends on how much money you want to spend.

You need to spend money on your videocard. Depends how much you want to spend.
If you want to spend 900 $ you could buy an ati hd 5870 . That's a killer card. 
Low noise, low power usage and good price/quality rating and it will last you a long time.

You are right 4gb of ram will be sufficient.
Buy a corsair PSU 650 W minimum, 750W recommended. 

Post all your specs and i will tell you if it's good or not.
If you need any advice just ask


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh just to help you on the way, i didn't see you were so noobish

I think with 900$ you should be able to cut it

Find a cpu i5-750 or i5-760 
Find a mother board with socket lga 1156 
Find a hdd with sata II
Find an optical drive (blue-ray or dvd) if you want one.
Find a graphics card that is an ati hd 5870
Find a psu corsair 650W or 750W(both are good) (power supply)
Find 4 gb ddr3 ram
Find a case (doesn't matter which one)

You will need a mouse and keyboard and a screen lol

all of it you should find on the newegg site (i presume that's where you want to buy)

Post the specs and do the math I think 900$ will be sufficient. If it's more (or less) post the specs anyway we can make some adjustments then . If there is a part that isn't good i will tell you.
I'm too lazy too look up the parts for you so i hope you'll forgive me.

greetings


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

@hhnq04
true. true.. true...

@evildead789
ROFL i know that i need a mouse and keyboard .... im noob but not STUPID or BLIND xD
note that im putting $1200 as my bugdet now and i dont think i will be upgrading it for a very long time so i want to get the best out if it even for future...

so i went to newegg and noobfully copied stuff like you said xD :

Intel Core i5-680 Clarkdale 3.6GHz 4MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 $310
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115227

Intel BOXDH55HC LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI ATX Intel Motherboard $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121396

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3R HE103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152238

LG Black $20
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136177

EVGA 012-P3-1470-AR GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB $260
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130550
EVGA or GTX what is this omg Lol!!

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) $65
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260
i dont see the difference between this one and the featured kingston but as corsair seems to have
a good rep of being good PSU or something i dont know...blah..blah

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

uhhh... this is rubbish ,isnt it ?
i dont know but shouldnt i consider whats in this thread?

-------------------------------------------
dai
have a look at these
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

if you are willing to help instantly i have PMed you my email


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

all help must be in the thread


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

@dai
yes sir!


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

ok now you are @ 1035 $ and you're willing to spend 1200$ (but it doesn't have too probably). 

I would greatly appreciate if you do the math yourself by putting the sum of the $ at the end of your list (i hate calculators)

First of all , I see you are blinded by ghz because you probably bought the i5 cpu with the most ghz the i5-680 which cost more than the i5-760 .
The i5 760 is better for gaming and also more futureproof.
The i5 760 is a quad core the i5 680 is a dual core .
I don't know what's up with the price but the i5-760 is actually on average a better cpu.

Do know that this sytem uses turbo boost so 2.8 ghz is only it's stock rate it can go over 3ghz if you wanted too. Anyway doesn't matter this cpu is better and cheaper.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115067&cm_re=i5_760-_-19-115-067-_-Product 204.99 $

Ok with that solved you have suddenly a lot more money to spend on your videocard which is the most important aspect to game.
Now the gtx 470 is a crappy card. It works very well, is very fast but is way too noisy and uses way too much power. If you want a pc that sounds like a vacuum cleaner buy this card.

The hd 5870 (which i proposed first, noobs should listen !!! lol) is faster, more silent and uses less power. If you per se want nvidia or you just don't like the number 5870 tell me then we will look for another option.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121374&cm_re=hd_5870-_-14-121-374-_-Product cost 379$ (ouch!)

If you want to spend less money on it you can also buy the hd 5870 for 279$ on a sapphire board the previous one is on an asus board but if you buy such a powerfull gpu it might as well be on a decent board. (i guess you want it to last long)

Ok i guess were still on the same price since you still have money left i would change the corsair psu 650W to 750 W. It will prolong the lifetime of your system.
voila http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...006&cm_re=corsair_750W-_-17-139-006-_-Product 109$

That only 30$ more i think but you can't let that sytem run without a cooler on the cpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106139 25$

So that's still beneath 1200$ roughly calculated. If you still have question, don't hesitate to ask

Greetings


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

@evildead789
thanks
yes im listening xD but i prefer nvidia numbers dont bother me lol
so please see what GPU it should be and what PSU should accompany it...
im a noob and i listen , anything else that can be more powerful is very good to be changed again im not upgrade it for a VERY LONG TIME so im willing to pay to get more for later times...

im sorry for the very irrelevant question but have you ran across a wireless gaming headset that is rechargeable and doesnt have a price of a GPU lol


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

ok i've (also) read in your previous post you prefer nvidia. I won't go into a debate with you nvidia has it advantages. Actually i prefer them too but i'm on a budget and bought an ati hd 5770. I think nvida cards have a certain color that doesn't shine that much like ati cards but this all a matter of taste.
The problem with nvidia is they make such noisy and power hungry cards lately (and are not faster). The gtx 480 for example is an abomination in terms of power and noise. 

The gtx 460 is a good card for example but not in your price range (you can do better). You could put them in sli but then you will have to spend more. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127510 232$ x2

This will beat down a hd 5870 . Your board has to support sli then . And it will be a 90$ more. Do the math. I would suggest a higher psu then , not that it is necessary but it would be advised. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...009&cm_re=corsair_850w-_-17-139-009-_-Product 129$ (get out that calculator lol)

Off course since were going that way why not buy the gtx 580 @ 529$ (aaarrrrghhh, the pain)
This is nvidia's revenge to ati allthough a little late, it's the fastest card on the market . It's a single gpu that beats ati's fastest dual gpu card (the hd 5970). It uses a lot of power but is remarkably quiet. You probably won't have to buy another card in this lifetime though (lol).

These are your options. Everything different is not advisable due too way too much noise and power. Other cards like the gtx 295 are old news (they don't support dx11).

If i was you i'd buy that gtx 580. An 850W psu should be enough but if you could i would buy a 1000W PSU with that just to ensure a long lifetime of your system. It all depends how much thingies are hanging on your system (optical drives, discs, printer, scanner, external drive). If you just use the basic system and nothing more i would keep the 850W

Choices, choices ...

Greetz


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

oh can't help you with that wireless head set though , never used one.


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

Intel Core i5-760 Lynnfield 2.8GHz $205
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115067&cm_re=i5_760-_-19-115-067-_-Product

Intel BOXDH55HC LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI ATX Intel Motherboard $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121396

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3R HE103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152238

LG Black $20
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136177

ZOTAC ZT-50101-10P GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit Ready SLI $530
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500184&cm_re=gtx_580-_-14-500-184-_-Product
again please tell me what is the difference... EVGA .. GTX ...ZOTAC

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...009&cm_re=corsair_850w-_-17-139-009-_-Product

CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) $65
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

Thermaltake Silent 1156 CLP0552 92mm CPU Cooler For Intel Socket LGA1156 26$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106139

sub total~1300 ugh will pay that no problem but see if any other changes please


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

shouldn't i change the motherboard as the GPU will be compatible or not...
And yeah i love these forums 
thanks man for your responsiveness


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nothing to really change man . I wish that was my system. Your case is a little expensive though but it looks sweet and has extra fans in it. They could make more noise but apparently they have speed control. Still if they make too much noise you can still unplug them or set them at lowest speed because you don't really need that. Allthough the cooler the system the better.

The difference between manufacturers of gpu boards is simple the chipset of the gpu is made by nvidia and the board, cooler is made by the another manufacturer like zotac, asus, evga.
Gtx is a name given by nvidia to cards that are better than others because of higher clock speeds, bit bus, memory of the chipset gpu. A gtx is always better than a gt. for example you have the 8800 gt and 8800 gtx. there's a big difference.
You choose a zotac board. All the gtx 580 costs the same (why i don't know) and apparently on newegg most are sold out but zotac doesn't have bad name. Never heard any complaints about zotac.

Why should you want to change the motherboard. It's compatible.

Have fun with the new system


----------



## hitec16 (Apr 11, 2009)

nice specs man go and get it


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel Mobo's are far from the rock solid units of the past. Asus & Gigabyte are the best quality.
WD Black Series Hdd's- 32MB Cache and 5 yr. warranty.
EVGA-Asus-HIS are better brand choices for Nvidia chipped GPU's. 
The OEM CPU fan/heatsink is more than sufficienbt unless you intend to do serious OC'ing.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

And if you do want to overclock, you don't want an H55 chipsetted motherboard. P55 is the performance chipset for socket 1156. Also Intel motherboards are not good for overclocking, unless they've changed, they have limited bios options, you want a full featured board if you're going to OC.


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

i would like to say TANKS WEIGHT AS MY THANKS to you evildead789 lol what an expression
again i love these forums


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

you're welcome Tenchu :wink:


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

evildead789 you still around ?  sorry for the trouble but just last thing

i have not expected that shipment would be TOO EXPENSIVE and so...
SO i tried to find the stuff in my country... after some asking ppl pointed at ADVANTI a place in my country and its not far so i googled and found their site
http://www.advantionline.com/
i talked too much xD straight to the point i found most of the pieces there but not all so i dont know if the alternatives that i chose are good or i could get better ones...
here is a list of whats different : (which i couldnt find... dont let prices in BD confuse you its my country money i have 500BD in budget if that helps you in any case, im willing to spend a little more but not much more...)

ASUS P7H55-M PRO LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.advantionline.com/ASUS-P...tel-H55-HDMI-Micro-ATX-Intel-Motherboard.html

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drives - OEM
http://www.advantionline.com/Wester...ATA-3.0Gb-s-3.5-Internal-Hard-Drives-OEM.html

Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000 Watt Gold Series Power Supply
http://www.advantionline.com/Cooler-Master-Silent-Pro-1000-Watt-Gold-Series-Power-Supply.html

Mushkin 4 GB (2 X 2GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz Blackline 9-9-9-24 Dual Kit 996778ST Stiletto Edition
http://www.advantionline.com/Mushki...78ST-Stiletto-Edition.html?pconf=16356&slot=3
whats with the mushkin is it china ? Lol

Cooler Master V6GT Heatsink Fan LGA775/1156/1366 & AM2/AM3
http://www.advantionline.com/Cooler...156-1366-and-AM2-AM3.html?pconf=16356&slot=14

which case is good for air flow and other stuff ....blah ... blah ... choose one with whats left plz
http://www.advantionline.com/pconf.php?productid=16356&slot=9


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

It will all work, you don't have to worry about that. I can look over it if there aren't any better deals but gotta eat first lol


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty much the best parts you can buy there, good parts too. Don't worry.

Oh about the case and airflow, it can help but a case won't make or break your system. some cases are easier to install parts than others, some have more durable power buttons. Others have extra fans, fans with speed-control and so on.

This looks like a good case
Cooler Master USP 100 Black Mid Tower Case

but the cheaper ones will work too. 

Still if you live in the hot country i could be advised to buy a case with extra fans. If you have an airconditioned room i would't bother.
I live in a colder country (belgium, middle of europe) and i don't have to worry about that so it's hard to judge. (i never spend more than 50$ on a case).
I do know that hot room temperature isn't very good for your system so do you have an airconditioning in you computer room and if you don't what are the average temperatures in january, april, july , oktober. day temps then or you could just tell me your location if can find that info.


----------



## tenchu8 (Jul 18, 2010)

My country is REALLY hot , we hit the 45 as max so 35 is average in summer and 20 in the winter Lol as if we have any winter xD
and every room have an air conditioner ofcourse because if it doesn't then OMG!!!
My country is close to Dubai, the humidity differs in my country but the temps are real close ,if you know Dubai or have visited it...


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

double post..


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

if you have airconditioning doesn't matter what case you buy then. Though the cooler the system the better but more fans will make more noise and the advantage in cooling won't be that much since your room temperature is ok. The coolers on the cpu and gpu are sufficient .
Extra fans are also nice when you have multiple videocards and an highly overclocked system but still aren't very necessary. It's the coolers on the cpu and gpu that matter.
Also letting your pc run when you don't use it for downloading or whatever doesn't heat up your cpu or gpu like your gaming so even if you let the pc on and you turn the airco off it doesn't matter. As long if you don't let it run testdemo crysis all the time when your away and the airco is off lol.
Airlfow is good in all cases. It's simple the more holes in there the better, noise reduction will be better in cases that has less holes but not that much, so again the more holes the better.

I would buy a case that looks best and wouldn't spend less than 50$ so that you don't have half -baked power buttons and chassis. You can always spend more if you like the looks better of those other cases that's up to you.


----------

